# My first Colonscopy



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey guys,I just wanted to tell about it and also to ask a question.I did this Cs a month ago, and it was very traumatic for me. I had to drink the laxatives and it made my ibs wrost, so deep inside I regretted that I wanted to have this check that I think came out fine. Anyway, just when I was near to enter the room, something happened , the doc needed to go to something else, so they needed to bring other doc. They brought me back to the waiting-room . Next, I asked the doc if he can pliz add more from The sedation, And nothing else, this didn't work on me, I was shocked and frightened that I could really feel what is going on into the colon, my god.My question is, why can be the reason the sedation didn't work on me? I told the doc pliz let's wait some time, I am not feeling like going sleep and he didn't care. During the check if I asked him to stop, he should've stop? cuz he didn't.What's your opinion?


----------



## 20730 (Feb 26, 2007)

You could hire a lawyer and sue him for battery which is any unwanted touching which by definition means it is without consent. When you told him not to proceed, he no longer had your consent, and committed a battery by continuing against your wishes.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

Girl said:


> And something else, this didn't work on me, I was shocked and frightened that I could really feel what is going on into the colon, my god.
> My question is, why can be the reason the sedation didn't work on me? I told the doc pliz let's wait some time, I am not feeling like going sleep and he didn't care. During the check if I asked him to stop, he should've stop? cuz he didn't.
> 
> What's your opinion?


I'll tell you what, it didn't work for me, either. They gave me something, I nodded out, and then popped back awake again. It was extremely painful.Not being one to suffer in silence, I let them have my opinion of the procedings, but they just kept saying, "Oh, we're almost finished..."The truth is that the doctors have us over a barrel, here. I only did this to start with because the doc wouldn't prescribe any antispasmodics for me if I didn't, and in another five years, I'm sure they'll lay the same (you should excuse the expression) #### on me.In a way, I can see it. But they need to find a way to make this procedure less painful if they are going to demand that you keep coming back again and again. I don't know --- I feel pretty angry about it.







Angie in Texas, US


----------



## scribble (May 12, 2007)

Cottonwood said:


> I'll tell you what, it didn't work for me, either. They gave me something, I nodded out, and then popped back awake again. It was extremely painful.Not being one to suffer in silence, I let them have my opinion of the procedings, but they just kept saying, "Oh, we're almost finished..."The truth is that the doctors have us over a barrel, here. I only did this to start with because the doc wouldn't prescribe any antispasmodics for me if I didn't, and in another five years, I'm sure they'll lay the same (you should excuse the expression) #### on me.In a way, I can see it. But they need to find a way to make this procedure less painful if they are going to demand that you keep coming back again and again. I don't know --- I feel pretty angry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

